# PowerPoint Resizing My Excel - Fix?



## China_Rider (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks in advance to all for any assistance.

I have put an excel sheet in a powerpoint presentation. The spreadsheet requires periodic updates, entered manually, from in the power point slide.

When I click on the spreadhseet, it becomes active as excel. When I edit or add data - the image window resizes dreastically - requiring much re-formatting.

Is there any way to place a contraint ofn the image window to stop this?

Thank you so much.

CR


----------



## JP2112 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why not insert the spreadsheet as an image instead?

Highlight the range you want to put in PowerPoint, hold down the Shift key and go to Edit > Copy Picture.

Just delete the photo from the slide and repeat after updating the worksheet.

HTH


----------



## China_Rider (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!  I can certainly copy and paste in a picture - that does solve on problem.  

The issue for this project, ( and others like it ), is that the spreadhseet contents, daily, need to be updated.  I'd prefer to make the updates in existing fields, cells, in the embedded spreadhseet, ( as would those on the receiving end of the reports ).

These reports are distributed in power point because they include a variety of media and data, ( excel, Word, control charts ), and embedding the excel portions allows the recipient community to update their own work.

I've tried inserting a worksheet directly into ppt and then copying in the excel sheet, and that appears to be a semi solution.  Yet is still resizes and dramatically so when updstes are added.

I'm attempting to make this less cumbersome for the audience.  Embedding the actual media in lieu odf pictures seems optimal - IF a solution tot his quirk can be found.

That was a lot of text - sorry.  Your idea is a good one, it just doen't quite solve this particular probelm.


----------



## JP2112 (Feb 27, 2009)

I understand your need, but are you sure inserting the actual worksheet into the slide is the best solution? 

    You're bloating the file size, plus anyone who opens the presentation has access to your spreadsheet data. If it contains proprietary data, that could be a security issue, especially if someone sends it outside the company without permission.

    You could try something programmatically, like this:

Export Excel Range to a Picture File

    Just alter the code to open your PowerPoint presentation (instead of creating a new one) and inserting the picture of the worksheet into the slide of your choice.


----------



## China_Rider (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, thanks!  Again, a great idea - and one that has been shelved by Those Who Know Best.

Your points are well taken and it's been decided to persue embedding.  Part of the whole point is to allow for updates to be posted in the slide deck, ( did I mention there are 20+ slides each holding data ).

We'll keep tryin'.

Thanks, again!


----------

